# 사랑해요 오빠!



## brownwheatly

My S/0 and I are learning Korean together she has two years of experience compared to me who just started. I do not know what this says and I would like to know really bad! I really would appreciate save me!


----------



## elroy

It means “I love you” and it’s followed by an affectionate form of address used by females to address males that are older than them (it literally means “older brother”).


----------



## chikaboom

오빠 = older brother.
But in some cases, Usually fans of male stars are calling their stars as 오빠 even if who speaks is older than him or even if speaker is not a female.


----------



## elroy

chikaboom said:


> But in some cases, Usually fans of male stars are calling their stars as 오빠 even if who speaks is older than him or even if speaker is not a female.


그래요?   I don't like that.


----------



## seedless_Avocado_

chikaboom said:


> if speaker is not a female.


It is unusual by the way. Some high schoolers might use it as a joke but I've never seen anyone using it like that including myself.


----------



## Hejhej

Yes, "오빠(Oppa)" means elder brother, but many women use it when they call older male which is close to them or their boyfriend.

For example, if you are 21 years old and one of your senior students in your university who is male, older than you (23 year old) and close to you.  You can call him "ㅇㅇ(his name)오빠" or "오빠". 
Some Koreans it was a bit naughty to call older person than them by only his name.
So, James(male) is older than you and you(female) are close to James, you can call him "James 오빠" or "오빠", though James is not your brother. 

James(male) is older than you and you are male. You can call him "형"
Jane(female), you are female, "언니"
Jane(female), you're male, "누나"

Some married couple in Korea, the wife calls her husband "오빠", because it was her habit since they were not married.
Some Korean people might think it awkward, but some of them it's not awkward.


----------

